# Tahoma 31 Lawn Journal - Upstate, SC



## Keepin It Reel

A little late getting this posted but wanted to share what's been an exciting journey for my wife and I. This home needed some TLC and updating and here's some of the progress over the past year.

This is what we started with after the home sat vacant and on the market for nearly 2 years without selling. Well maintained inside but completely neglected and dated.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Right before we were scheduled to close on our home the basement flooded after a bad storm. The entire perimeter of the home was dug down to the basement footer to waterproof everything, installed a french drain system, and divert the water to the back of the property.

In the process we lost all the foundation plants that we were going to redo anyways.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

We then begin cutting down trees, grinding stumps, and preparing everything for new sod.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

The entire yard was regraded, rototilled, and harley raked before the Tahoma 31 was installed. Between the front and side yard along with a small area in our fenced yard for the dogs we have 5500sqft of Tahoma. The rest of my backyard is about 8-10k sqft and we're having a pool installed currently. Once that is complete we will sod the back, just not sure which sod yet.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Most of these photos were taken within the first few days to 3 weeks of the sod install. This entire project began 9/2020 right before a cold front hit the Upstate, SC and then the growth started slowing down. Thankfully everything seemed to root fairly well before dormancy hit.











This was my first mow with the rotary just to knock the tops off a little. Afterwards I rolled the yard with my JD 220SL without the reel engaged and it also left some nice stripes.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Finally get started with our flowerbeds around 10/2020 and start carving out my beds.

Had some bad puddling so we installed a drain and tied it into the french drain system for the basement.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Finished the rest of the plants and got some mulch down.











Ordered some solar lights from Amazon and have been really happy with them so far. It's been 9 months and I haven't had a single issue with them.


This pretty much concludes all of 2020 for the exterior at least. Dormancy approached shortly after so we worked on the inside remodeling bathrooms, taking down walls, flooring, paint, etc....


----------



## littlehuman

Looking great! What kind of solar lights are those - do you have the Amazon link?


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

littlehuman said:


> Looking great! What kind of solar lights are those - do you have the Amazon link?


Yes sir! 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083PTZVZB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Ware said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, Ware. It's been a ton of work both inside and out.


----------



## JRS 9572

Looks fantastic. Hope the installed drainage fixed the issue. Man what a stress attack that had to be close to closing. At least you were able to find out it was an issue before it was yours.


----------



## Tmank87

Keepin It Reel said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! What kind of solar lights are those - do you have the Amazon link?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083PTZVZB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

How many lights do you have on the front elevation of your house in the previous picture?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

JRS 9572 said:


> Looks fantastic. Hope the installed drainage fixed the issue. Man what a stress attack that had to be close to closing. At least you were able to find out it was an issue before it was yours.


The entire basement wall was water proofed and a French drain was installed around the entire home. We also got a new roof out of it as well.

The home was owned by a relocation company so it was a big insurance claim for them.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Tmank87 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! What kind of solar lights are those - do you have the Amazon link?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083PTZVZB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many lights do you have on the front elevation of your house in the previous picture?
Click to expand...

6 total


----------



## Keepin It Reel

These were from sometime in 3/2021. First scalp and spring with the new sod.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

First signs of life around 3/2021


----------



## Tmank87

Keepin It Reel said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083PTZVZB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> How many lights do you have on the front elevation of your house in the previous picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 total
Click to expand...

Thanks. Looks very nice.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Just found your journal. Any recent pics? I bet your yard looks incredible.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

These are from the end of March to 4/2.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Few more photos from early April. Our neighbor gave us this yucca and i made a cedar planter for one of our Japanese maples.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

These are from April to 5/3. We had a really odd spring with temperatures in the 80s one day to 30-40s the next. Night time temps all over the place as well.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Bring on the sand! Its level time.

Scalped to .250" and let the good times roll!


----------



## harmonjw

Looks really good. I am just down the road from you off old Spartanburg Highway in Rivermist. I will actually be out in River Falls this Friday and Saturday for golf.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

harmonjw said:


> Looks really good. I am just down the road from you off old Spartanburg Highway in Rivermist. I will actually be out in River Falls this Friday and Saturday for golf.


That's awesome. I'm discovering theres a lot of Upstate guys here on this forum.

Not sure if you're in this Facebook group or not but it's an Upstate, SC lawn group. Feel free to check it out sometime.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/540730803980660


----------



## harmonjw

Keepin It Reel said:


> harmonjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good. I am just down the road from you off old Spartanburg Highway in Rivermist. I will actually be out in River Falls this Friday and Saturday for golf.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. I'm discovering theres a lot of Upstate guys here on this forum.
> 
> Not sure if you're in this Facebook group or not but it's an Upstate, SC lawn group. Feel free to check it out sometime.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540730803980660
Click to expand...

Appreciate that. I hadn't seen that particular FB group. Yard is looking really good and love the front lawn maintenance you had done!


----------



## Erichnagle

Yard looks awesome man! I'm down in the low country. I see you have a JD and a Toro Reel mower. Which one do you like better? I've been looking into getting one for my yard once I can save up.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Erichnagle said:


> Yard looks awesome man! I'm down in the low country. I see you have a JD and a Toro Reel mower. Which one do you like better? I've been looking into getting one for my yard once I can save up.


Thank you!

I've been fortunate to have owned and used many different types of reel mowers from Tru-Cut, Toro Greensmaster 1000's, Flex 21's, JD 220SL, 220E's, and so on. I can say without a doubt that a floating head mower provides a cleaner cut than the fixed head.

After I started using my Flex 21 I sold the JD 220sl because it cut better. It's not a Toro vs. JD thing, its fixed head vs floating head and unfortunately the only JD walk mowers that offer a floating head is the E series hybrid which can be very costly to work on.

Toro offers a floating head in both gas and electric configurations.


----------



## Erichnagle

Keepin It Reel said:


> Erichnagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yard looks awesome man! I'm down in the low country. I see you have a JD and a Toro Reel mower. Which one do you like better? I've been looking into getting one for my yard once I can save up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've been fortunate to have owned and used many different types of reel mowers from Tru-Cut, Toro Greensmaster 1000's, Flex 21's, JD 220SL, 220E's, and so on. I can say without a doubt that a floating head mower provides a cleaner cut than the fixed head.
> 
> After I started using my Flex 21 I sold the JD 220sl because it cut better. It's not a Toro vs. JD thing, its fixed head vs floating head and unfortunately the only JD walk mowers that offer a floating head is the E series hybrid which can be very costly to work on.
> 
> Toro offers a floating head in both gas and electric configurations.
Click to expand...

I was gunna ask if you sold the JD. I've been looking around and everything is so crazy priced


----------



## brownnl

Lawn looks great. I can sympathize with the odd weather this spring. I'm ~10mi down the road from you on 296.

I'm actually shopping for a flex to cut a couple chipping greens into my lawn and supplement the JD triplex.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

These were taken less than a week after leveling and you can see how quickly the grass has grown through.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

brownnl said:


> Lawn looks great. I can sympathize with the odd weather this spring. I'm ~10mi down the road from you on 296.
> 
> I'm actually shopping for a flex to cut a couple chipping greens into my lawn and supplement the JD triplex.


I'm completely sold on the Flex. It felt somewhat sloppy at first but the more i used it the more i liked it.

I've seen far too often, even on this forum, where fixed head mowers leave hard lines or ridges in your pass. Many contribute that to uneven turf and suggest leveling, others say it's spongy turf that needs to be dethatched/verticut, or the mower being out of alignment with the hoc or reel to bedknife clearance and it could be any combination of these things.

What I've found to be true is these mowers are heavy and the weight highlights those small imperfections throughout your lawn. These mowers were not designed with the homeowner in mind but we make them work and unfortunately not all of us have a greens grade lawn that's top dressed and rolled frequently to give us the same smooth quality turf you find on a green.

This is where floating head mowers shine. The way the head contours and adjusts to the turf and undulations throughout a lawn is fantastic. The cut seems much cleaner without hard lines everywhere because it's more forgiving.

This side by side test and visual discovery is why i sold my JD 220sl and kept the Flex. It found a permanent spot in my garage…at least for now.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Had a client give us a few Japanese maples that I'm going to make new planters for and repot soon.

May 2021


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Keepin It Reel

June 2021 updates


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Just started our pool. Once everything is complete the backyard renovation and sod will begin.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

And we are current!

Right at the one year mark since we closed on our home. Tons of work done both inside and out.

Got a fungus right before we went on vacation hence the discoloration.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Wow that looks good.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Wow that looks good.


Thanks man, I appreciate it


----------



## kc8qpu092200

My daughter's boyfriend lives over off of W Tara Ln.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kc8qpu092200 said:


> My daughter's boyfriend lives over off of W Tara Ln.


Really? That's right around the corner from us.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Keepin It Reel said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend lives over off of W Tara Ln.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's right around the corner from us.
Click to expand...

Yeah. He told me he knew exactly what house was yours.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend lives over off of W Tara Ln.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's right around the corner from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. He told me he knew exactly what house was yours.
Click to expand...

It's definitely known as the "most improved" home in the neighborhood seeing that it sat neglected for 2 years before we purchased it.

Unfortunately I had a fungus recently that I'm recovering from after we returned from vacation. Being gone a week and under pgr suppression didn't help matters any.

I just scalped and it's slowly recovering.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Where did you get your Toro? They seem to be the Unicorn for Reel Mowers?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Where did you get your Toro? They seem to be the Unicorn for Reel Mowers?


I come across these from time to time if you're looking I'll let you know the next time i have some.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

I'm in Inman at Woodfin Ridge, which is not too far from you. Loved looking through your journal. Awesome job!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> I'm in Inman at Woodfin Ridge, which is not too far from you. Loved looking through your journal. Awesome job!


Awesome! I know where thats at. Just sold a home not far from there.

Appreciate the compliment. It's been a lot of work but totally worth it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Keepin It Reel

Really digging this pattern and morning dew mows lately


----------



## kc8qpu092200

It does look good.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Can't wait to get one of these dialed in and ready to roll!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Our pool is almost complete! Next up is the full backyard renovation and sod install.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

Keepin It Reel said:


> Can't wait to get one of these dialed in and ready to roll!


Did you purchase these from River Falls? I'm hoping to purchase a reel mower this offseason.... fingers crossed.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get one of these dialed in and ready to roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you purchase these from River Falls? I'm hoping to purchase a reel mower this offseason.... fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

No, hardly no one is using walk mowers anymore


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Loving this mower. Nice upgrade over the Flex 21.

Just detailed her with this ultimate compound. Made a huge difference with the paint!


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Does the flex head give a better cut?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Does the flex head give a better cut?


Absolutely! Much truer than a fixed head especially for us who don't have a greens grade lawn.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Installing a new 8 blade reel and bedknife on the 2120. 


Raised the HOC to just under 1/2" and the color is outstanding.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Got the new 8 blade and bedknife installed and added a few spacers for a little extra HOC until I get new shims.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Nice job. Your lawn looks fantastic. The last three weeks I have went way to long between cuts.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Spoon feeding 46-0-0 at .25#/1k weekly until the first week of September. Helped recover from the fungus I had.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## cglarsen

@Keepin It Reel Looks awesome - well done.

Questions for you since I also reel mow Tahoma.....are you reel mowing all 13k with the 21 inch machine? How often and how much clippings volume do you generate per cut? I don't have grass catchers on the 2653a and the clippings just ruin the final appearance and annoy the wife with dog tracking. What's your normal HOC before the raise to 1/2"? PGR I assume?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

cglarsen said:


> @Keepin It Reel Looks awesome - well done.
> 
> Questions for you since I also reel mow Tahoma.....are you reel mowing all 13k with the 21 inch machine? How often and how much clippings volume do you generate per cut? I don't have grass catchers on the 2653a and the clippings just ruin the final appearance and annoy the wife with dog tracking. What's your normal HOC before the raise to 1/2"? PGR I assume?


This past season I was mowing right at 6k with my walk mower. Once our pool was installed and backyard was sodded that added another 7k sqft so I bought a John Deere 2500 triplex.

I'll triplex all the yard besides the putting green I'll be cutting in this year.


----------



## csl23

What kind of sand will you use for leveling?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

csl23 said:


> What kind of sand will you use for leveling?


I have a few options here but either white sand (usga) or masonry


----------



## harmonjw

Where would you recommend getting your masonry sand from in the Upstate? The guy I used passed away a few months ago and don't believe I will be able to get it from his location going forward.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

harmonjw said:


> Where would you recommend getting your masonry sand from in the Upstate? The guy I used passed away a few months ago and don't believe I will be able to get it from his location going forward.


Not sure where you're located but Carolina Fresh Farms has a nice "white sand" that's really fine.

You can get usga sand from Thomas Sand but it's about $45-50/yard


----------



## harmonjw

Keepin It Reel said:


> harmonjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you recommend getting your masonry sand from in the Upstate? The guy I used passed away a few months ago and don't believe I will be able to get it from his location going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you're located but Carolina Fresh Farms has a nice "white sand" that's really fine.
> 
> You can get usga sand from Thomas Sand but it's about $45-50/yard
Click to expand...

Appreciate it. I am in Moore just off of 221 and 290. I will check out Carolina Fresh Farm.

Thanks again!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

harmonjw said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you recommend getting your masonry sand from in the Upstate? The guy I used passed away a few months ago and don't believe I will be able to get it from his location going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you're located but Carolina Fresh Farms has a nice "white sand" that's really fine.
> 
> You can get usga sand from Thomas Sand but it's about $45-50/yard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate it. I am in Moore just off of 221 and 290. I will check out Carolina Fresh Farm.
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

You're welcome. Carolina Fresh is in Duncan so that's very close to you.

They carry lots of great products. I ordered 10 yards of black dyed mulch from them last year that I was impressed with. No trash, nicely ground, quality dye that held color for a long time.


----------



## Betucker3

Keepin It Reel said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your Toro? They seem to be the Unicorn for Reel Mowers?
> 
> 
> 
> I come across these from time to time if you're looking I'll let you know the next time i have some.
Click to expand...

I might be looking for a Flex 21. If you come across any please let me know. Not sure if you are still coming across them occasionally or not. Thanks!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Betucker3 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your Toro? They seem to be the Unicorn for Reel Mowers?
> 
> 
> 
> I come across these from time to time if you're looking I'll let you know the next time i have some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be looking for a Flex 21. If you come across any please let me know. Not sure if you are still coming across them occasionally or not. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Will do! Not sure what your HOC is but most of these mowers max around 1/2'' without a high height of cut kit.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Just a few photos from today's soil samples. The darker bag is from the front yard which was treated with humic acid versus the redder sample from the backyard which has never been treated. Interesting to see the comparison between the two.

The Tahoma is also greening up nicely for this time of year.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

Very nice green up for this time of the year! I'm in Inman and my lawn looks to be a couple weeks behind yours.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Greening up pretty good after the .200 scalp. The worms are also loving it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> Very nice green up for this time of the year! I'm in Inman and my lawn looks to be a couple weeks behind yours.


That's one of the things I really like about this Tahoma 31. The early spring greenup and color retention going into fall is great.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Green is coming in pretty good despite the whacky temps we're having right now


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Keepin It Reel

Newest addition


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Can't wait to see pictures of that backyard Oasis.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Retaining wall is almost complete and next will be landscaping and staining the pool decking.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Started defining the putting green today. Scalped to .225 and taking it down to .150 tomorrow. Not bad for an area that's never been leveled before.

10 yards of white sand coming soon.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Took her dancing today


----------



## Ware

Keepin It Reel said:


> Took her dancing today


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Keepin It Reel

Started leveling the front yard today. Even had the wife helping.

Backyard is next!


----------



## jasonbraswell

excellent. you are off to a great start for the season!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Slowly getting there


----------



## Keepin It Reel

48 hours post sand

A little irrigation and brushing in goes a long way.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Was originally going to place River Rock all around the pool but have since decided to just plug it. It will be interesting to see how quickly this area fills in.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Finally got a little rain this weekend. Mowed at .375, cleaned up my bed edges, and threw down humicdg, tsp, and .25# N.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Keepin It Reel Looks awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

Edges are insanely clean. Great work.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

I'm going to need a tutorial on how to get my edges to look like yours &#128525;


----------



## Keepin It Reel

jasonbraswell said:


> Edges are insanely clean. Great work.


Thank you


----------



## Keepin It Reel

BruceAlmighty22 said:


> I'm going to need a tutorial on how to get my edges to look like yours 😍


Once you get them cut out and have the natural edge created they're easy to keep sharp with rotary scissors.

I need to get my mulch down. Seems time is slipping away and there's never enough of it available right now.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Finally got this thing converted over from my walk behind lesco and added a 3 nozzle boom.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Keepin It Reel

We just had a tremendous amount of rain in the upstate. We went from a major drought to monsoon like weather for several days.

Too much rain all at once but the grass sure loved it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel




----------



## Mightyquinn

The lawn and the Baroness are looking good!!

If it were me, I would take that light kit off of there and the safety lever up top


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Mightyquinn said:


> The lawn and the Baroness are looking good!!
> 
> If it were me, I would take that light kit off of there and the safety lever up top


@Mightyquinn I'm definitely planning to remove the light. Way too bulky.

I thought about disconnecting the safety lever but couldn't really find anything on it. Is it a difficult process?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think the removal process is in the Baroness thread somewhere but if you look under the cover where it is mounted, I think it's just held in with a "c" clip that you can pop out with a small flat tip and then it should come off, if I'm remembering correctly. Also not sure if you need to remove the plastic cover or not.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Mightyquinn said:


> I think the removal process is in the Baroness thread somewhere but if you look under the cover where it is mounted, I think it's just held in with a "c" clip that you can pop out with a small flat tip and then it should come off, if I'm remembering correctly. Also not sure if you need to remove the plastic cover or not.


Cool I'll check it out. I assume the lever itself stays in place but the cable is disconnected under the cover.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Keepin It Reel said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the removal process is in the Baroness thread somewhere but if you look under the cover where it is mounted, I think it's just held in with a "c" clip that you can pop out with a small flat tip and then it should come off, if I'm remembering correctly. Also not sure if you need to remove the plastic cover or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool I'll check it out. I assume the lever itself stays in place but the cable is disconnected under the cover.
Click to expand...

Nope, the "safety" is nothing more than a bar that keeps you from engaging the clutch. You can technically bend it out of the way. There is no cable.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Mightyquinn said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the removal process is in the Baroness thread somewhere but if you look under the cover where it is mounted, I think it's just held in with a "c" clip that you can pop out with a small flat tip and then it should come off, if I'm remembering correctly. Also not sure if you need to remove the plastic cover or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool I'll check it out. I assume the lever itself stays in place but the cable is disconnected under the cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the "safety" is nothing more than a bar that keeps you from engaging the clutch. You can technically bend it out of the way. There is no cable.
Click to expand...

Thanks, MQ. I just looked through the Baroness thread and it sounds pretty straightforward. I'll get that removed before my next mow.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Verticut today and threw down .25# N/k.

Beat the yard up a bit but it'll bounce right back.


----------



## Austinite

This journal in its entirety is quite impressive. Very well done, @Keepin It Reel.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Austinite said:


> This journal in its entirety is quite impressive. Very well done, @Keepin It Reel.


Thank you! This property has been a lot of work both inside and out but it's encouraging to reflect back on pictures from when we first purchased it.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Added some mulch today


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Mowed with the 2500 today. Nice fat stripes slowly getting burned in.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

This evenings mow

Just put down .4#/k AS 21-0-0


----------



## WillyT

I have enjoyed watching your lawn journal as mine as been growing in. I'm loving the Tahoma 31 color! Well done!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

WillyT said:


> I have enjoyed watching your lawn journal as mine as been growing in. I'm loving the Tahoma 31 color! Well done!


Thanks, buddy. You've done some very impressive work. I have a friend down near Atlanta who just ripped out his Arden and will be sprigging Tahoma here really soon. He's super pumped about it.


----------



## WillyT

Keepin It Reel said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed watching your lawn journal as mine as been growing in. I'm loving the Tahoma 31 color! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, buddy. You've done some very impressive work. I have a friend down near Atlanta is just ripped out all his Arden and will be sprigging Tahoma here really soon. He's super pumped about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks is been fun to do and document to help others. Happy to help.


----------



## sanders4617

Keepin It Reel said:


> Was originally going to place River Rock all around the pool but have since decided to just plug it. It will be interesting to see how quickly this area fills in.


How have the plugs done? Lawn looks incredible.


----------



## kalcormier

What are you verticutting with?

Lawn is amazing!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

sanders4617 said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was originally going to place River Rock all around the pool but have since decided to just plug it. It will be interesting to see how quickly this area fills in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have the plugs done? Lawn looks incredible.
Click to expand...

I ended up extending some of my flowerbeds and used the sod I cut out and placed it around the concrete and also shredded some by hand and spread the sprigs throughout. It's starting to fill in pretty fast.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

kalcormier said:


> What are you verticutting with?
> 
> Lawn is amazing!


I have a Classen TS20 seeder/verticutter with slicer blades currently. I'm going to sell it and drop a vericutting reel in one of my Toro's and use that instead.


----------



## WillyT

How's the putting green coming? Any recommendations on HOC for the yard with tahoma? I'm at .5 now but was thinking of taking down to .4-.45?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

WillyT said:


> How's the putting green coming? Any recommendations on HOC for the yard with tahoma? I'm at .5 now but was thinking of taking down to .4-.45?


I just started defining the green again last night and took it down to .185. The color is very impressive at that height. 




The rest of my yard I maintain at .375.


----------



## WillyT

@Keepin It Reel Yes, I have been extremely happy with the color! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

One of those days where you walk outside and the lawn is looking good and you can't help but take a pic... We've all been there

White leg for contrast lol


----------



## WillyT

@Keepin It Reel how long did it take to bounce back from the verticut?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

WillyT said:


> @Keepin It Reel how long did it take to bounce back from the verticut?


Just a few days. Obviously that feels like forever when you see it everyday but it wasn't long at all.


----------



## cbagz

Bet your neighbors are glad you moved in and gave the yard curb appeal


----------



## Keepin It Reel

cbagz said:


> Bet your neighbors are glad you moved in and gave the yard curb appeal


Yes sir. Everyone compliments the work we've done to the place. Major transformation from where we started.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

River rock down and update on the putting green


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Few photos from today's fun


----------



## Chadwicktr

Looks immaculate. I'm sure you are very proud!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Chadwicktr said:


> Looks immaculate. I'm sure you are very proud!


Thank you, sir. Reflecting back over this journal and photos from day 1 is a great reminder of where I started.


----------



## WillyT

@Keepin It Reel Are you using pgr yet? If so, have any recommendations for starting rate or including with spraying pgr on Tahoma? I am getting tnex tomorrow and new to pgr.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

WillyT said:


> @Keepin It Reel Are you using pgr yet? If so, have any recommendations for starting rate or including with spraying pgr on Tahoma? I am getting tnex tomorrow and new to pgr.


Just sprayed my first app tonight because I was waiting until it recovered from fungus.

I started at .15oz/k mixed with Feature.


----------



## WillyT

@Keepin It Reel cool I am curious if tahoma bronzes like 419 and others. Seems like a good first rate, thanks.


----------



## DFWdude

Wow, lawn is looking great! Lots of parallels in our journals, but your color is amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

WillyT said:


> @Keepin It Reel cool I am curious if tahoma bronzes like 419 and others. Seems like a good first rate, thanks.


The color could be off a bit if you go too heavy. I always go a little lighter the first app of the season then slowly raise it to .2oz/k. Iron along with some liquid N can help offset any color issues.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Looks like the PGR/iron app is kicking in


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Bumped it up to .550 mowed with the jd2500


----------



## ReelWILawn

Keepin It Reel said:


> Bumped it up to .550 mowed with the jd2500


This is what perfection has to look like! That Tahoma 31 is outstanding.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

ReelWILawn said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped it up to .550 mowed with the jd2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what perfection has to look like! That Tahoma 31 is outstanding.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Thor865

I'm planning on going with Tahoma31 at the new house. Any drawbacks you've seen? Lessons learned?

How's the SEEDHEADS? lol


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Thor865 said:


> I'm planning on going with Tahoma31 at the new house. Any drawbacks you've seen? Lessons learned?
> 
> How's the SEEDHEADS? lol


No drawbacks. Tahoma is an incredible grass and there are several journals here to vouch for it.

Seedheads are about the same as other cultivars. If you're spraying pgr they will be even less.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Keepin It Reel Wow!!!

Your lawn is top notch.

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Been a while since I've posted

I ended up verticutting and scalping to .200 in August.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Just sprayed my last fert app for the season.


----------



## livt0ride

WOW that is incredible!


----------

